# Self installation



## bd3 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good evening. I am new here and this may have been asked before. If it has I am sorry for the repeat. Everywhere I have checked about getting Dishnetwork will not let me do a self install. Is there any place to get the equipment and install it myself? Any help is appreciated.

Bill


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Why would you want to do it when it's provided for you free?


----------



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

If you're going to do it yourself, I would recommend the 501, 508, or 721 - they don't have the monthly DVR fee, and Dish doesn't have any silly rule about owning these (as opposed to leasing). 

I got a 501 and 7100 at the thrift store for about $10 each, and both work great (as great as a 7100 can work). I also picked-up a 721 off ebay for a good price (around $100). One of my local flea markets has hundreds of Dish 500 dishes and associated LNBs (as well as a couple switches - 34 and 44), though I don't need these.

I guess it all depends upon how much of a hurry you're in - good deals are out there, you just have to wait to find them.


----------



## bd3 (Jan 21, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> Why would you want to do it when it's provided for you free?


Becasue of statements like this, "he had only been doing installs for about 6 weeks" (pulled from another thread ), and I'd like it to actually work correctly the first time around. I can install it with no problems. Have done several DTV and Cband systems. I have all the equipment needed to install them. I just can't find a dealer that will sell me the system with out installation.

Bill


----------



## bderouen (Oct 27, 2006)

bd3 said:


> Becasue of statements like this, "he had only been doing installs for about 6 weeks" (pulled from another thread ), and I'd like it to actually work correctly the first time around. I can install it with no problems. Have done several DTV and Cband systems. I have all the equipment needed to install them. I just can't find a dealer that will sell me the system with out installation.
> 
> Bill


I'd encourage you to not let those kind of statements read here deterr you from using an installer. There are a LOT more people out there that have had good installs than those that come here to complain about their installs. I'm one of them. As in everything, yeah, you stand the chance of getting a newbie. But there is jsut as much of a chance, or maybe even a better chance that you'll get an expeienced installer that'll do a damn good job!

If you're technically skilled at it and you want to do it, by all means, go for it! Just don't make your decision based on the few here that have had bad installs.

If I'm not mistaken, I think I've read here that it's a Dish policy that their installs have to be done professionally, but I coudl be mistaken.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

bd3 said:


> Becasue of statements like this, "he had only been doing installs for about 6 weeks" (pulled from another thread ), and I'd like it to actually work correctly the first time around. I can install it with no problems. Have done several DTV and Cband systems. I have all the equipment needed to install them. I just can't find a dealer that will sell me the system with out installation.
> 
> Bill


If you insist, why not set up an appointment with Dish for the free installation, and prior to the tech coming out, go ahead and pre-install your wiring from your desired dish mounting location to a junction in the attic or to where you want your rcvrs. All that's left is to put the dish up, and set-up/activate the rcvrs. Either you'll have a good signal or not. You can check that quickly. Either you'll have programming in your desired locations or not. Most techs I know appreciate the pre-wiring and that tends to give techs time to slow down on the install and do things right. Its tough having a day chock full of install/service calls, trying to make your appointments on-time and speeding through your installs. So pre-wires are a welcome break. :icon_cool


----------



## bd3 (Jan 21, 2007)

jarvantgroup said:


> If you insist, why not set up an appointment with Dish for the free installation, and prior to the tech coming out, go ahead and pre-install your wiring from your desired dish mounting location to a junction in the attic or to where you want your rcvrs. All that's left is to put the dish up, and set-up/activate the rcvrs. Either you'll have a good signal or not. You can check that quickly. Either you'll have programming in your desired locations or not. Most techs I know appreciate the pre-wiring and that tends to give techs time to slow down on the install and do things right. Its tough having a day chock full of install/service calls, trying to make your appointments on-time and speeding through your installs. So pre-wires are a welcome break. :icon_cool


Good point. The house is already wired with a good quality of RG6 and all of it exits into a junction box on the outside of the house. As I'd like to have the dish mounted on a mast pipe instead of my house I guess all I have to do is set the pipe and it'd be ready for the dish. I just need to know what size pipe it takes for a dishnetwork dish. I'd be going with the HDGold package and and the ViP622 receiver. I'm thinking that I'd need the Dish1000. What size pipe will it require?

To all who have replied I do appreciate your input.

Bill


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

bd3,

The mast is 1.625" (1-5/8") diameter. That is the same as what most chain link (cyclone) fences use for intermediate (non end or corner) posts. There are a bunch of thoughts about how to best dig and set the post. Some members recommend flattening the end of post in the ground, some recommend a bolt screwed into the ground end, all to keep the post from turning. Someone recommended digging about 24-36" down, setting the post, pouring in a bag of Kwickcrete, adding water and then backfilling to ground level with dirt. Whatever way you do it, make sure the post is plumb. The closer to the junction box the better; as long as you have clear view to the satellites (s-sw from Ky). I've had a couple of houses with post mounts and was able to mount the post close to the house to keep the coax runs underground short (less chance of damage from digging). 

Miner

ps. I had a very nice install last Oct when I upgraded to the 622. I had run all the coax inside the house up to the attic where I wanted the switch. The installer was very accomadating and able to work with what was already done.


----------



## bd3 (Jan 21, 2007)

Miner said:


> bd3,
> 
> The mast is 1.625" (1-5/8") diameter. That is the same as what most chain link (cyclone) fences use for intermediate (non end or corner) posts. There are a bunch of thoughts about how to best dig and set the post. Some members recommend flattening the end of post in the ground, some recommend a bolt screwed into the ground end, all to keep the post from turning. Someone recommended digging about 24-36" down, setting the post, pouring in a bag of Kwickcrete, adding water and then backfilling to ground level with dirt. Whatever way you do it, make sure the post is plumb. The closer to the junction box the better; as long as you have clear view to the satellites (s-sw from Ky). I've had a couple of houses with post mounts and was able to mount the post close to the house to keep the coax runs underground short (less chance of damage from digging).
> 
> ...


Thankyou, Miner. I have a clear view from due east to due west across the southern sky. I should actually be able to put the dish close enough to the house that there will be no need for an underground cable run. I should be able to put it just a couple of feet from the end of the house. My outside junction box sholud be large enought to accomodate the switch as well. Getting up in my attic is most difficult so I try not to go up there unless I just have to.

I usually prefer to put a bolt through the mast pipe on a pipe that small to keep it from turning. When installing a cband dish I usually weld a piece of 1 inch square tubing about a foot long at the base of the mast before pouring concrete.

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Rop (May 29, 2005)

Hi BD3,

Why do you say Dish will not let you do a self-install? 
Unless they changed their policy in the last few years, you should be able to install everything yourself, call them up with the receiver codes, and have your account activated. That is exactly what I did in 2005.

I purchased all my equipment from sellers on E-bay. The receiver (an 811) was used, the superdish, single LNB dish (to get the 61.5 degree satellite), and switch were new. I've set this up twice now (due to moving), and it is working great. Dish did not ask nor seemed to care that I installed it myself.

-Rob-


----------



## bd3 (Jan 21, 2007)

Rop said:


> Hi BD3,
> 
> Why do you say Dish will not let you do a self-install?
> Unless they changed their policy in the last few years, you should be able to install everything yourself, call them up with the receiver codes, and have your account activated. That is exactly what I did in 2005.
> ...


Rob,

Dish isn't what is keeping me from a self install. The dealers I have contacted that are local to me don't want to sell the equipment to me. One of them told me that Dish *required* that they do the installation. Which I figure is bogus. Another one told me the equipment was too costly and I wouldn't be able to afford it and that it'd be better lease it from Dish. How he would know this I have no idea as I hadn't discussed my finances with him. The third dealer I contacted has yet to call me back. Its been almost a week.

Its becomming apparent that if I want to do a self install that I will have to purchase the equipment online. I thought I'd be able to go to one of the local dealers and say "I want to buy a Vip622 and a Superdish setup." and they'd say, "Sure, that'll be $XXX.XX. Thank you."

I wanted to get hooked up with Dish for the HD content. Direct and Cband offer little in the HD arena.

I have installed many Direct systems that family and friends purchased from big box retailers and would ask me to install it for them. Its been awhile since I did that and just recently found out that they no longer sell anything other than receiver replacements. At least around here.

Mabe I should become a Dish Network dealer and then install my own system. :lol:

Anyhow, thanks for replying to me.

Bill


----------



## pgguast (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Bill, 

I performed my own Dish Network self-install in Feb. 2006 and it was painless.

I bought my own equipment (a Dish 411 and a Dish 1000) from sadoun.com,
installed it myself, and then called Dish Network to create an account and to activate the equipment.

Subsequently, I've purchased additional equipment from both sadoun and dishstore.net.

I've had excellent experiences with both on-line retailers.

Good luck,
Peter


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

bd3 said:


> Good evening. I am new here and this may have been asked before. If it has I am sorry for the repeat. Everywhere I have checked about getting Dishnetwork will not let me do a self install. Is there any place to get the equipment and install it myself? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Bill


I bought my 622 at Costco for $449.99 and a D1000 dish from ebay (forget the cost) RG6 at Lowels.

Many folks lease, but I don't know if you can do your own install if you lease. I own because I do quality work and have a install of wires that do not look like a rats nest. The install was simple, but I needed a buddy to help me sight in the dish. Also, if you own your 622, you can open that baby up and do mods to it. I am working on mods to lower the temperature inside.

I hope this helps.

mraroid


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I've been a E* sub for nearly 10 years. I bought my 1st system off the internet as well as my 921, DPP LNB's, seperators, and dioplexers.

Back then E* (as well as D*) sold a self-install kits, so in the beginning self-installs were encouraged.

When I moved in '05 I once again did a self-install, this time doing a pole mount (I did have a hard time finding information on pole mounts at the time - the info in this thread is helpful, I only wish someone would have had pole-mount suggestions back in '05 for me to try). I never had an installer to my home. I even did some installations for friends 9 years ago.

Self-installs are part of the fun of having satellite TV.


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Miner said:


> bd3,
> 
> The mast is 1.625" (1-5/8") diameter. That is the same as what most chain link (cyclone) fences use for intermediate (non end or corner) posts. There are a bunch of thoughts about how to best dig and set the post. Some members recommend flattening the end of post in the ground, some recommend a bolt screwed into the ground end, all to keep the post from turning. Someone recommended digging about 24-36" down, setting the post, pouring in a bag of Kwickcrete, adding water and then backfilling to ground level with dirt. Whatever way you do it, make sure the post is plumb. The closer to the junction box the better; as long as you have clear view to the satellites (s-sw from Ky). I've had a couple of houses with post mounts and was able to mount the post close to the house to keep the coax runs underground short (less chance of damage from digging).
> 
> ...


If digging a hole in your yard and using concrete with a steel pole, don't forget to run a grounding wire to local codes, concrete is a good insulator when dry.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The retail installers can't sell you systems now that everything is 'lease' and they certainly don't want you to self install cuz then they wouldn't get paid (by Dish), I used to work for one. You can obviously by equipment at Sears & potentially thrift stores. Don't know if you can buy a dish in such places but dishes and receivers are available online of course. Radio shack sells Dish (or used to) but they dont actually have any equipment @the.store that you can buy, other than the floor demo's.


----------

